# Does PHP 4.2.0 really need qt-2.3.2

## Faffy

Hi!

I emerged my system with kde 3.0.1. Now I am installing the servers apache-php-mysql.

When I write 

emerge -p php

it writes out a lot of dependencies.  Is it really true that php needs the older qt files?

Faffy

----------

## delta407

RTFM. Change your USE variables, and PHP will happily build without it.

----------

## Faffy

The link that you attached does not even contain the word php in it. So thank you but RTFM you too!

----------

## delta407

<sigh>

Read the doc. It explains what USE variables are -- different features of various software can be enabled or disabled with them. Put -qt in your USE variables and PHP won't try to use qt any more.

----------

## mksoft

Already discussed in the forums. A quick search would've helped.

----------

